# Is CO2 Mandatory for Rotala 'Wallichi' and 'Vietnam?'



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

They are so beautiful but on their plant profiles they make it seem like they're impossible to grow without Co2. I have a 5 gallon with 26 watts and a dirt substrate if you're wondering...


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

No Co2 supplementation isn't mandatory but understand carbon is the building block used by plants so carbon is THE key element in the growth.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Abrium said:


> No Co2 supplementation isn't mandatory but understand carbon is the building block used by plants so carbon is THE key element in the growth.


True, but this is a low-tech tank and some plants flourish in them, some do ok, and some die. I am just wondering where these specific rotala varieties stand...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have never had luck with this plant, it usually starts to grow fine, then drops all of its leaves. this is in my high light flora w/ co2 injection and EI ferts.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I've never had luck with R. wallichii either, even with ADA substrate, high light, lots of ferts, and pressurized co2. I think it probably requires soft water. I definitely wouldn't put these plants on the "suitable for low-tech tanks" list.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

I had R. Vietnam in a low light/tech tank sand sub with excel dosings and it did great.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

I have wallichii in a high light dirt tank (no CO2 or ferts) and its growing like crazy finally. Took a good 2+ months before it started sending out new shoots...but now I can see new growth almost daily.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

From the sounds of it, pH might be the issue here considering those with dirt tanks seem to be having luck with it...


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am growing Rotala sp. "Gia Lai" = Rotala sp."H' ra" it is truely a weed. No co2 at all.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Grow in high flow. You'll be fine!


----------

